# ممكن ... بحث عن السياحة في المملكة العربية السعودية



## معماري رايق (22 مايو 2007)

لو سمحتوا وتكرمتوا ... أنا عندي بحث عن السياحة في المملكة العربية السعودية ( الدينية - البرية - الترفيهية -البحرية ..) 

الي عنده معلومات لايزودني فيها وأكون لكم شااااكر 

بس ضروري بالله لأن الماده هذي لازم أجيب فيها درجه عاليه و أنا خايف منها بصراحه


----------



## bint_cool (22 مايو 2007)

ahlan rayeeq
research jahiz ma 3ndi
bss hatha akeed ra7 yesa3dik insha'allah

http://www.nuzhty.com/


tell me when u see it, if it helped or not


----------



## bint_cool (22 مايو 2007)

and here u can see videos about it
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=saudi+tourism

to download it, wait till u see the whole thing, then copy the link and paste it on this website and click download
and click download elly ta7at
http://keepvid.com/

to make your presentation cool.. try to do something differnet from the others
like putting a video


----------



## معماري رايق (22 مايو 2007)

مشكووووووره بنت ... أنتي من جد كوووووول:20: 

برضه إذا حصلتي أو عندك معلومات عن الأشياء الي تأثر على السياحة سواء كانت إيجابية أو سلبية مثلا / لايوجد تثقيف سياحي للمقيمين والالزوار - وإرتفاع أسعار السكن و و .... 

ويعطييييييك ألف عافية 

ألـــــــــــــــــــــ سلاــــم ــــــــــــــــف


----------



## nasser4u56 (2 يناير 2011)

مشكورررررررررر


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (3 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته الاخ الباحث اود اشير الي نقطة بخصوص البحث اللي التي محتاجه اعتقد انك ممكن تلاقي مادة علمية عن بحثك في مواقع الخاصة بوزارة البلدية عن اماكن الدينية والسياحية حيث اني لاحظت ان المدن السياحية لها برشورات على النت وفي مقار البلديات وهي كثيرة مثل منطقة عسير والباحة السياحة الترفيهية وكذلك محافظة الطائف 
ومنطقة مكة المكرمة والمدينة المنورة للسياحة الدينية 
وكذلك المحافظات الساحلية للبحر الاحمر مثل ينبع البحر والعلا وكذلد في المنطقة الشرقية الجبيل والخفجي والهفوف


----------

